# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حضورك بزياره ام البنين

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## روحانيات

...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 


...

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## الزمان قمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله أماً للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليكِ يا من كانت أماً وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين
السلام عليكِ يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلكِ أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين
 السلام عليكِ وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليكِ وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليكِ وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركتِ بمن دعاكِ ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليكِ يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليكِ يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع اليدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت حائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيكِ يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب 
السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانكِ يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأغمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليكِ يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمكِ وأبيكِ ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير ولا تنسى الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## روحانيات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله أماً للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليكِ يا من كانت أماً وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين
السلام عليكِ يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلكِ أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين
السلام عليكِ وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليكِ وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليكِ وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركتِ بمن دعاكِ ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليكِ يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليكِ يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع اليدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت حائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيكِ يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب 
السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانكِ يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأغمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليكِ يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمكِ وأبيكِ ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير ولا تنسى الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله أماً للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليكِ يا من كانت أماً وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين
السلام عليكِ يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلكِ أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين
السلام عليكِ وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليكِ وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليكِ وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركتِ بمن دعاكِ ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليكِ يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليكِ يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع اليدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت حائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيكِ يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب 
السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانكِ يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأغمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليكِ يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمكِ وأبيكِ ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير ولا تنسى الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## ارسم العشق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## المميزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد






السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 


جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## أريج الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد






السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد






السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد





السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## اول دمعة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*

*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*
*نسألكم الدعاء .*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*

*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*
*نسألكم الدعاء .*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## أريج الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ارسم العشق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع اليدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير ولا تنسى الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات . 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع اليدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير ولا تنسى الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات . 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 



نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 




نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## امــيرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*




*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*




*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## منى قلبي

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*




*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## جنة القطيف

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اطياف

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## صوت الالم

_اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




__السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*




*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.* 
*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## الدموع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*






*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد
 أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى 
أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين 
وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , 
السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت
 بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك
 يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة 
عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى
 أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على 
من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين ,
 السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين
 ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي 
عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين ,
 السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين ,
 السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ
 يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان
 (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة
 الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين
 وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , 
الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , 
برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .
 اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير
ولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*





*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد
أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى 
أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين 
وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , 
السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت
بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك
يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة 
عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى
أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على 
من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين ,
السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين
ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي 
عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين ,
السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين ,
السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ
يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان
(عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة
الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين
وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , 
الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , 
برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير
ولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد
أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى 
أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين 
وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , 
السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت
بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك
يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة 
عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى
أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على 
من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين ,
السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين
ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي 
عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين ,
السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين ,
السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ
يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان
(عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة
الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين
وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , 
الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , 
برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير
ولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*






*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد
أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى 
أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين 
وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , 
السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت
بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك
يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة 
عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى
أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على 
من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين ,
السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين
ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي 
عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين ,
السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين ,
السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ
يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان
(عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة
الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين
وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , 
الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , 
برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القدير
ولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*السلام عليكِ يا ام البنين ، السلام عليكِ يا من* 
*اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليها السلام ،*
*السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجا لأمير المؤمنين* 
*عليه السلام ، السلام عليكِ يا من رعت*
*زينب وام كلثوم والحسن والحسين ، والسلام عليك*
*يا* *من وفت بتربية أولاد أمير المؤمنين ، السلام* 
*عليك يا من فدت الأربعة لنصرة الحسين ، السلام عليك*
*يا من سماها الامام علي عليه السلام وفية القلب*
*واليقين ، السلام عليك يا وفية الحسين وعلى بعلك أمير*
*المؤمنين وعلى أبو الفضل الذي فدى العين*
*والجفن دون الحسين ، السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي*
*فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاع بشجاعة*
*أمير المؤمنين ، السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي*
*شجاع بدر وحنين ، السلام عليك*
*وعلى عون الذي اعان الحسين حين قتل قبله وبكى* 
*عليه الحسين ، السلام* *عليك يا ام البنين بوركت* 
*بمن دعاك ولم تخيبين ظن الطالبين.*

----------


## ارسم العشق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد


السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شواطئ شوق

السلام على ام البنين السلام على باب الحوائج السلام على زوجة أمير المؤمنين السلام على أم ساقي العطاشه 
السلام على من ربت السبطين الحسن والحسين السلام على أم وافي الباس أبو فاضل العباس السلام على عزيزة الزهراء السلام على من قدمت اولادها فداءً لحسين في ارض كربلاء يالله بحقها عجل فرج صاحب العصروالزمان وفرجنا بفرجه ياكريم 0

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
نسألكم الدعاء

يأإرب نجح كل مؤمنه بأختباراتها

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليكِ يا ام البنين ، السلام عليكِ يا من 
*اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليها السلام ،*
*السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجا لأمير المؤمنين* 
*عليه السلام ، السلام عليكِ يا من رعت*
*زينب وام كلثوم والحسن والحسين ، والسلام عليك*
*يا* *من وفت بتربية أولاد أمير المؤمنين ، السلام* 
*عليك يا من فدت الأربعة لنصرة الحسين ، السلام عليك*
*يا من سماها الامام علي عليه السلام وفية القلب*
*واليقين ، السلام عليك يا وفية الحسين وعلى بعلك أمير*
*المؤمنين وعلى أبو الفضل الذي فدى العين*
*والجفن دون الحسين ، السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي*
*فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاع بشجاعة*
*أمير المؤمنين ، السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي*
*شجاع بدر وحنين ، السلام عليك*
*وعلى عون الذي اعان الحسين حين قتل قبله وبكى* 
*عليه الحسين ، السلام* *عليك يا ام البنين بوركت* 
*بمن دعاك ولم تخيبين ظن الطالبين.*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
*

----------


## إستبرق

*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
*

----------


## حلاالكون

السلام عليكِ يا ام البنين ، السلام عليكِ يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليها السلام ،
السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجا لأمير المؤمنين 
عليه السلام ، السلام عليكِ يا من رعت
زينب وام كلثوم والحسن والحسين ، والسلام عليك
يا من وفت بتربية أولاد أمير المؤمنين ، السلام 
عليك يا من فدت الأربعة لنصرة الحسين ، السلام عليك
يا من سماها الامام علي عليه السلام وفية القلب
واليقين ، السلام عليك يا وفية الحسين وعلى بعلك أمير
المؤمنين وعلى أبو الفضل الذي فدى العين
والجفن دون الحسين ، السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي
فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاع بشجاعة
أمير المؤمنين ، السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي
شجاع بدر وحنين ، السلام عليك
وعلى عون الذي اعان الحسين حين قتل قبله وبكى 
عليه الحسين ، السلام عليك يا ام البنين بوركت 
بمن دعاك ولم تخيبين ظن الطالبين.

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمـ* 
*السلامـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 


*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمـ

السلامـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد



السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد




السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع اليدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأغمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليكِ يا ام البنين ، السلام عليكِ يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليها السلام ،*
*السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجا لأمير المؤمنين* 
*عليه السلام ، السلام عليكِ يا من رعت*
*زينب وام كلثوم والحسن والحسين ، والسلام عليك*
*يا* *من وفت بتربية أولاد أمير المؤمنين ، السلام* 
*عليك يا من فدت الأربعة لنصرة الحسين ، السلام عليك*
*يا من سماها الامام علي عليه السلام وفية القلب*
*واليقين ، السلام عليك يا وفية الحسين وعلى بعلك أمير*
*المؤمنين وعلى أبو الفضل الذي فدى العين*
*والجفن دون الحسين ، السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي*
*فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاع بشجاعة*
*أمير المؤمنين ، السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي*
*شجاع بدر وحنين ، السلام عليك*
*وعلى عون الذي اعان الحسين حين قتل قبله وبكى* 
*عليه الحسين ، السلام* *عليك يا ام البنين بوركت* 
*بمن دعاك ولم تخيبين ظن الطالبين.*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد .

يارررررررب .................

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حضورك بزياره ام البنين* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*




*السلام على أم البنين , السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله زوجة لأمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا من اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليهما السلام , السلام عليك يا من كانت أما وفت بتربيتها لأولاد أمير المؤمنين السلام عليك يا وفية المحبة والحسن والحسين وعلى بعلك أمير المؤمنين وعلى أبي الفضل العباس الذي فدى العين دون الحسين السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاعاً بشجاعة أمير المؤمنين , السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي شجاع بدر وحنين , السلام عليك وعلى عون الذي أعان الحسين حتى قتل قلبه وبكى عليه الحسين يا أم البنين بوركت بمن دعاك ولم تخيبي ظن الطالبين , السلام عليك يا مدفونة عند جد الحسين بجانب أم البقيع , السلام عليك يا محزونة على الحسين ولم تحزن على مقطوع البدين الذي فدى نحره والعين , السلام على من ظلت جائرة عندما سار الحسين وقالت هذا الوداع الأخير ولم تبكي على البنين الأربعة , السلام على من ترى يتامى أبا الفضل وتنتظر مجيء يتامى الحسين , السلام على من لقبت أم البنين في وداع الحسين , السلام على من قال لها علي بارك الله فيك يا أم البنين , السلام على من تورمت قدميها من كثرة السؤال على الحسين , السلام على من توجهت إلى دار زينب السلام على من رجعت المسيرة , السلام على من فقدت أربعة بنين ولا تسأل عليهم وتقول أين ولدي الحسين بارك الله بحنانك يا أم البنين , السلام على من شهقت وأعمي عليها في يوم ذبح الحسين السلام على من رأت الدم يفور من قارورة الحسين وقالت أفدى أربعة إليك يا حسين , السلام على من وصت أولادها بحفظ زينب , السلام على من لقت بالزهراء في بيت أمير المؤمنين , السلام على من قال الإمام زين العابدين لها عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين , وقال الإمام الرضا عظم الله أجركِ يا أم البنين وشهد التسعة المعصومين فدت الزهراء بذبح الأربعة دون الحسين , وقال الإمام صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه) اطلبوا فيعطيكم الله ما تطلبون بأذن الله وبجاه أم البنين حق اليقين , السلام عليك يا أم السادة الطيبين الطاهرين من نسل أمير المؤمنين السلام على أمك وأبيك ورحمة الله وبركاته , اللهم بحق أم البنين وبحق مقطوع اليدين وبحق الحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذريت الحسين أظهر صاحب الزمان , الأمان الأمان الأمان , العجل العجل العجل , الغوث الغوث الغوث , ا لساعة الساعة الساعة , برحمك يا أرحم الراحمين , وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين . اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد . ثم اسأل حاجتك من الله العلي القديرولا تنسى الدعاءللمؤمنين والمؤمنات. 
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليكِ يا ام البنين ، السلام عليكِ يا من* 
*اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليها السلام ،*
*السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجا لأمير المؤمنين* 
*عليه السلام ، السلام عليكِ يا من رعت*
*زينب وام كلثوم والحسن والحسين ، والسلام عليك*
*يا* *من وفت بتربية أولاد أمير المؤمنين ، السلام* 
*عليك يا من فدت الأربعة لنصرة الحسين ، السلام عليك*
*يا من سماها الامام علي عليه السلام وفية القلب*
*واليقين ، السلام عليك يا وفية الحسين وعلى بعلك أمير*
*المؤمنين وعلى أبو الفضل الذي فدى العين*
*والجفن دون الحسين ، السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي*
*فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاع بشجاعة*
*أمير المؤمنين ، السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي*
*شجاع بدر وحنين ، السلام عليك*
*وعلى عون الذي اعان الحسين حين قتل قبله وبكى* 
*عليه الحسين ، السلام* *عليك يا ام البنين بوركت* 
*بمن دعاك ولم تخيبين ظن الطالبين.*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليكِ يا ام البنين ، السلام عليكِ يا من 
اختارها الله أما للحسن والحسين عليها السلام ،
السلام عليكِ يا من اختارها الله زوجا لأمير المؤمنين 
عليه السلام ، السلام عليكِ يا من رعت
زينب وام كلثوم والحسن والحسين ، والسلام عليك
يا من وفت بتربية أولاد أمير المؤمنين ، السلام 
عليك يا من فدت الأربعة لنصرة الحسين ، السلام عليك
يا من سماها الامام علي عليه السلام وفية القلب
واليقين ، السلام عليك يا وفية الحسين وعلى بعلك أمير
المؤمنين وعلى أبو الفضل الذي فدى العين
والجفن دون الحسين ، السلام عليك وعلى عبد الله الذي
فدى نحره دون الحسين وكان شجاع بشجاعة
أمير المؤمنين ، السلام عليك وعلى جعفر الذي سماه علي
شجاع بدر وحنين ، السلام عليك
وعلى عون الذي اعان الحسين حين قتل قبله وبكى
عليه الحسين ، السلام عليك يا ام البنين بوركت 
بمن دعاك ولم تخيبين ظن الطالبين.

----------

